# 91 Speed Sensor



## whodin (Jul 17, 2004)

I have a 91 Stanza and about 3 weeks ago I encountered 2 symptoms - the speedometer/odemeter stopped working and when I get to the top of any gear the car starts to shake.

I assumed this was a bad speed sensor, went down to the local auto shop, ordered one up, and just got it on Thursday. I dropped it in today, drove it around the block and the speedometer is still out. I haven't had a chance to open her up and see what happens then.

Do I need to reset the computer or anything after installing the new sensor? Any other ideas on what may be the problem? I assume it could be the lead that the sensor plugs into and not the sensor itself. If that is the case, what do I do?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

have you checked out the connection behind the speedometer in the dash


----------



## whodin (Jul 17, 2004)

Gsolo said:


> have you checked out the connection behind the speedometer in the dash


No, but I don't think that would cause the over 65 problems. Maybe its 2 separate problems then?

How would I go about doing that? Do I need to remove the whole dash? The only care I have done that this with is My Jeep, and there is only 1 plug for the entire instrument cluster.

Thanks.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

i dont know much about 91 stanza, so i'd assume you would have to take most of the dash apart. That is weird that it would do that above 65....i really have no idea. only possibility i can think of is if the speedo pick up is worn out and when it gets going that fast it just looses gearing and slips.


----------



## whodin (Jul 17, 2004)

Gsolo said:


> i dont know much about 91 stanza, so i'd assume you would have to take most of the dash apart. That is weird that it would do that above 65....i really have no idea. only possibility i can think of is if the speedo pick up is worn out and when it gets going that fast it just looses gearing and slips.


So to update, I got in the car yesterday and everything seemed to work for about 30 minutes. After being on the highway for about 10 minutes, the speedometer went dead and then the car started shaking again. I was driving up to Connecticut and the speedomter would imtermitently come on and off, allowing me to go above the 65 limit whenever it came back on.

Gsolo - I was wondering the same thing, maybe it is mechanical and not electrical at this point. If it is the speedo pick up inside the case, I imagine that it a little harder to change. Would it require takin out the whole tranny? Is it possible that the sensor just isnt ligned up right? It only seemded to go in 1 way when I tried to put it back in.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

whodin said:


> So to update, I got in the car yesterday and everything seemed to work for about 30 minutes. After being on the highway for about 10 minutes, the speedometer went dead and then the car started shaking again. I was driving up to Connecticut and the speedomter would imtermitently come on and off, allowing me to go above the 65 limit whenever it came back on.
> 
> Gsolo - I was wondering the same thing, maybe it is mechanical and not electrical at this point. If it is the speedo pick up inside the case, I imagine that it a little harder to change. Would it require takin out the whole tranny? Is it possible that the sensor just isnt ligned up right? It only seemded to go in 1 way when I tried to put it back in.


like i said i don't know much about the 91 stanzas, so i don't know how the speed sensors are put together. if you want to find some good help you can try www.teamnse.com


----------



## 1991stanza (Mar 14, 2008)

the link to teamnse.com doesn't give a nissan site. It is baseball


----------

